# T-Mac and ...



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

Doc rivers, I have just lost all respect well almost all he is still a great player. But i dont know if n e else heard but talk around orlando b4 the magic and bucks game was that the magic were gonna throw the game so they wouldnt have to play the nets. Now i thought to myself nah these guys are competitors especialy tracy he wouldnt do this and he was not injured maybe hurt but everyone plays hurt, and this is for playoff positioning. Ive heard of bad teams throwing a season for the lottery(cavs,nugs)but not a playoff team. I wanted to see tmac make it out of the 1st round even though im a big kobe fan but now i hope they get swept by the pistons.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

They weren't throwing away the game. They only lost by 6. And it was a very close game. I am glad tracy got some rest as he has had to carry the team to get into the playoffs and now that they are in, why would you risk him getting injured. Doc did a wise move by not letting mcgrady play. Gooden got some minutes just to get back into the NBA groove after recovering from his injuries. That game was just to get the other players on the magic some more Play time and experience.

Pat Burke added 14 as the Magic closed out the regular season with a 93-87 loss at Milwaukee on Wednesday.


See, I mean when do you ever see Pat Burke step up and get 14 points. He isn't that great of a player and because Mcgrady did not play, he actually got some more experience. Anyways, the magic can beat the Nets or Pistons. Doc knows that we will have to play the nets eventually (most likely) so it really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I saw the game and the Magic players were playing hard as hell. Diving for balls, playing good D, etc. If they were trying to throw the game, it sure as hell didn't look like it to me? Of course you are a Laker fan. I would trust Jack the Ripper before trusting one of those.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

Ya gooden was playing for real but the lack of intenstiy and just standing around, has me thinking and it was like both teams wer trying to loose but they had such easy oppurtunities to score theuy couldnt just throw it away thats jus my opinion.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KBStAt</b>!
> Doc rivers, I have just lost all respect well almost all he is still a great player. But i dont know if n e else <b><u>heard but talk around orlando </u>b4 the magic and bucks game was that the magic were gonna throw the game</b> so they wouldnt have to play the nets. Now i thought to myself nah these guys are competitors especialy tracy he wouldnt do this and he was not injured maybe hurt but everyone plays hurt, and this is for playoff positioning. Ive heard of bad teams throwing a season for the lottery(cavs,nugs)but not a playoff team. I wanted to see tmac make it out of the 1st round even though im a big kobe fan but now i hope they get swept by the pistons.



Somehow, <b>gossip//talk</b> has never appealed to me, although my sister gets into that kind of activity at times.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: T-Mac and ...*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, <b>gossip//talk</b> has never appealed to me, although my sister gets into that kind of activity at times.



Yeah I know how that goes too. My sister does the same.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic tried to win the game as best as they could without Garrity or McGrady, but Doc did the right thing to rest those guys for the playoffs. The Bucks played everyone, besides Cassell.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Playing Detrioit is the best situation for Orlando since its best player, Ben Wallace, is recovering from an injury he attained two weeks ago. I dont know if they did it on purpose, but all signs do point to that conclusion????????????


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Playing Detrioit is <b>the best situation for Orlando</b> since its best player, Ben Wallace, is recovering from an injury he attained two weeks ago. I dont know if they did it on purpose, but all signs do point to that conclusion????????????



Hardly the case! The Magic shouldn't have even made the playoffs and it doesn't matter what team they play - they'll be lucky to win 1 game against any of the top 7 teams.

I really don't believe there is another team in the playoffs that plans on <b>STARTING 2 rookies!</b> If there is, I must have overlooked them.


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

What are you talking about? I'm not saying they're gonna win the series, but to say they'll be lucky to win a game is crazy. When you have Tmac anything is possible. This series can be summed up as defense vs. offense. I know people are saying the Magic will have it tough against their bigs. But what about last year when we played the Hornets, who had the best core of big men in the East. We managed, we were one bucket away from winning games 1 and 3 and the series.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Hardly the case! The Magic shouldn't have even made the playoffs and it doesn't matter what team they play - they'll be lucky to win 1 game against any of the top 7 teams.


C'mon Rifleman, you're putting words in my mouth again.........

I don't foresee Orlando winning a series against either Philly, NJ, or Detroit. Of those three, the Pistons present Orlando with the lesser challenge since its star in recovering from an injury. That is hardly the case


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> I really don't believe there is another team in the playoffs that plans on <b>STARTING 2 rookies!</b> If there is, I must have overlooked them.



Phoenix is starting Amare Stoudamire.
Richard Jefferson was a rookie last year, while K-Mary was in his second season and Jersey went to the finals.
Giricek is like 26 years old, and has been playing ball overseas, professionally, for many years. He's not really a rookie......


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

If Joe Johnson starts, it will be his first year in the playoffs and he's only a second year player.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

TMac was sat as a caution like the Spurs did with TD. I don't think they wanted to purposely lose this game it came very close...goes to show that the supporting cast might not be that bad as suggested overall. They almost beat a team with Payton, Cassell, Redd and Thomas.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

If McGrady would have played the last two games of the season, the Magic would be playing the Nets right now. He didn't (played like 15 minutes less then what he normally plays against the Hawks) and his team lost. 

Also I don't want to hear about how young the Magic are or how they are very inexperienced. The Nets had one of the most inexperienced teams last year and still got to the finals. The Magic, along with the 76ers, have the best two records in the east since the allstar game. I'd say the Magic have a shot at winning the series.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Playing Detrioit is the best situation for Orlando since its best player, Ben Wallace, is recovering from an injury he attained two weeks ago. I dont know if they did it on purpose, but all signs do point to that conclusion????????????


Maybe they lost to a playoff team because the playoff team played better basketball that night.  

Because the Magic lost to a playoff team, that means they threw the game?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

seems like a good move to rest mcgrady and roll the dice. the game wasn't thrown but the chances of victory are greatly reduced by not playing tmac. i'd probably take detroit too if wallace is doubtful to play in a couple games (i think he may be back by game 1 but it can't be 100%).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Doc Rivers said awhile ago that he would probably rest Garrity and Tmac once they wrapped up a playoff spot. It took a little longer to do than they had anticipated, but they did it, so both sat.

They never said they were going to "throw the game" ... that is such crap. Just more pointless attempts by insecure Kobe fans to try and bash Tmac. Why dont you leave that to Grizzo..


----------

